# I need advise on dying poplar black



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s the scoop. I’m working on a decorative stained glass lamp made of poplar ¾” x ¾” sticks. See the build along thread here:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7340-stained-glass-accent-lamp-build-along.html

I had the thought that I would like to make the frame of the lamp black but still be able to tell its wood. So I’m not interested in painting the thing black. I’d like a low sheen on the final finish. The finial finish will also have to be adhesive friendly since I’ll be using silicon to fasten the glass from behind. 

I’ve experimented with ebony stain but that just turns the wood a light shade of grey that I’m not thrilled about. I’ve also tried India Ink but it seems like raises the grain like crazy and sands off too easy. 

I was thinking about trying Trans-tint dye mixed with alcohol since that’s claimed not to raise the grain. 










Can Danish oil be applied after that? Any other suggestions would be great!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Nickbee,
I have used satin black car paint before and it works great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Chippy,, but can you still see the grain under the finish? I want to be able to tell it's wood,,, thanks!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nickbee, check out this site I posted on a previous thread about ebonizing wood.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/cc_how/woodFinish/jThompson-EbWood.asp


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Unless you can spray it on I wouldn't use dye mixed in alcohol. Try some oil based black paint thinned with different amounts of mineral spirits on some test boards until you find something you like. While you wouldn't need any sort of topcoat,I'm not sure how the silicon adheres to paint.

Good Luck
Jerry


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Nickbee,
Yes you can still see the grain through the paint, about 2 coats is enough then put as many sealing coats on as you need. I have used this method lots of time, as it goes’s with the Japanese theme that I tend to use. Sometimes wood like beach is very bland, and looks a million bucks after it is sprayed either on the inside or outside whatever looks best and sells very quickly.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick, you may recall that a few weeks ago I put some steel wool and lathe turnings into a jar with vinegar as described on the net. Well, it's been a disappointment, dark grey is as dark as it gets on pine. I would accept Pete's advice without hesitation, he is very experienced, just take a peep into his web site.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Pete... The idea of spraying this thing with paint is starting to appeal more and more. I'd like to give your method a try. Do you recommend a particular type or brand of auto flat? I also have some SOLAR-LUX dye on order. Of course I'm going to try everything on samples before touching the real thing. I'm HUGE newbie when it comes to finishing so this is a great discussion for me! 

Thanks Again!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mate, Just use a satin black any make will do.
Cheers
Pete


----------

